# selkirk to m-55?



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

can anyone give me an estimated time to fish between these two bridges?, doing it tomorrow just curious. Thanks


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I used to fish that stretch of river from October through April it was good for some nice brown trout and a few steelhead. The whole river is pretty decent for steelhead during that time frame and a lack of canoes and fishermen make it better.


----------



## tcriver (Nov 3, 2008)

to fish all the holes in the spring would take all day,just floating in summer approx 4 hours,with low water it will take longer,its pretty tough to float just down stream of state rd on low water


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Walking and fishing holes from 55 upstream to State rd should take about 6hrs. lots of big rocks in that section


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Well thanks everyone, ill be there bright and early for a real trek...lol


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

wow, that is a hell of a walk!!! lots of fish lots of steps...lol


----------



## Duckman1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Man that had to be a pretty hot walk hope you started early. Any good fish to speak of?


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

Caught two around 16" and lots of lil guys


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

